# Marina Del Rey Meet



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

We are having a SoCal meet in Marina Del Rey on Sunday at 2:00. Anyone interested? Want info? email me at [email protected].


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

bimmerguy2006 said:


> We are having a SoCal meet in Marina Del Rey on Sunday at 2:00. Anyone interested? Want info? email me at [email protected].


If my car was here, I'd like to show it the club, but it won't be here for another couple of weeks.

Have fun at your meet.

Scott
(LMU - Physics  )


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Don't mean to be an old maid about this, but DRIVE SAFELY! Don't want to see a repeat of last weekend's "get together" down in OC.


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

You're all late, we already had the meet last sunday.


----------

